# The lights were on but....



## Infraredd (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd seen this derelict before but the proximity of the second house kept me away. So driving past recently I noticed the whole site was being cleared and the newer house was now boarded up too. So I parked up in Tescos grabbed my cameras and put my boots on.
The trashed one



























Can you believe this decor?






Then out and round the second Dormer bungalow type dwelling Did all the stables & out houses first.





















Then I walked over and tried the back door thinking it was probably screwed shut 
but no... Wide open and the lights were on!











How did they live with this carpet?






Upstairs






En suite






& Family bathroom with the towel rail still on and hot.....











Full set here https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157649448510184/
Thanks for looking.


----------



## brickworx (Apr 6, 2015)

How weird to have lights and heating still actively running.....must of felt like someone was going to turn up any second! Nice pics, cheers


----------



## shrapnel (Apr 6, 2015)

Great report, how weird that the lights and heating were burning though!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 6, 2015)

Blimey, that second house has really gone downhill in the last few weeks, I was there not so long ago and the place was almost immaculate!


----------



## smiler (Apr 6, 2015)

Nicely Done, I liked the pic of the fireplace, Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice set there IR and a couple of nice places


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Stunning shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 6, 2015)

Is that a curly radiator in pic 4? Nice set there and weird the utilities are still on tap...


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice find IR


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

How odd! Brilliant shots as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Apr 10, 2015)

Great use of infra-red.


----------



## Rob2210 (Apr 12, 2015)

Can see why they moved out with all those bowing walls hehe Great shots!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 12, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Is that a curly radiator in pic 4? Nice set there and weird the utilities are still on tap...



A curved radiator made to fit a specific location and obviously pulled out of the bay window - you can still see the standard mounting brackets on the bay wall.

Sometimes when building alterations or a planned sale etc go belly up, or the owner's death occurs, the last thing on people's minds is to disconnect the utilities. However in this case I only think it is the electricity that is being used - too many of the original central heating radiators have been pulled off the walls for that system to be working still. All the indications point to the towel rail being electric - one can see what appears to be the white electric cable next to the skirting board and very clearly the supply switch is on!


----------

